# Lunapet/Aquarianerversand



## Ali-Jack (16 Oct 2012)

Morning all, does anyone have any idea what's happened to Lunapet?   Their ebay trading account seems to have closed and I can't find any online trading website for them at all!!!  
I've been researching regulators and have realised it's pretty straight forward (and cheap) to build your own so that's what i'd like to try to do......would like to use Lunapet to source asome of the parts!!!
Does anyone know what's happened to them?   Do they have a habit of going quiet sometimes?   Does anyone have an email address to contatc them?  
Cheers


----------



## wazuck (16 Oct 2012)

There are much better parts out there. Look for a dual stage regulator, burkett 6011 solenoid valve, a Parker metering valve and the rest of the parts are just elbows etc.. Any questions or parts you would like me to look at or find just ask.


----------



## Ali-Jack (16 Oct 2012)

Thanks Wazuck.  Does this all still apply if im setting up a disposable bottle setup rather than FE?   Geeting a 600g co2 bottle from my local building merchants and then build a reg/solenoid to fit.


----------



## wazuck (16 Oct 2012)

Yeah it does. You can either buy a disposable regulator and add the parts on or go the dual stage route and buy an adaptor that lets you run disposables on an FE regulator.


----------



## Antoni (16 Oct 2012)

Lunapet stopped selling completely. I have asked them this question few weeks back and they said that the business is closed...


----------



## Ali-Jack (16 Oct 2012)

Think im gonna stick to a disposable regulator.  Are the solenoid and needle valve parts the same for disposable as well as DIN477 regs?   Think about 1/8" BST?


----------



## Ali-Jack (16 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the reply Antoni.  Real sham they've ceased trading.  Their reviews seemed excellent.


----------



## Antipofish (16 Oct 2012)

Antoni said:
			
		

> Lunapet stopped selling completely. I have asked them this question few weeks back and they said that the business is closed...



I am saddened to learn this.  Their products were excellent quality as were their customer service.  Some of the aquatic "giants" could take a leaf out of their book.


----------



## Ali-Jack (16 Oct 2012)

Wazuck, the Parkers metering valve you mentioned, is it easy to attach 6mm tubing to it?   Also, do they come in the standard 1/8" BSPT size to conact it directly to a disposable tank reg?


----------



## Antoni (16 Oct 2012)

True, they were very good! I have regulator and needle valve from them and those are great! 

There is other company selling on ebay, very similar products... if not the same -username: www * min-aqua * com and there is a listing for needle valve here
I have not used them, but they deliver to UK too!


----------



## wazuck (16 Oct 2012)

You will need a 1/8 Bspt to 1/8 npt to fit the valve... Assuming the regs output is 1/8bspt. Tubing and be attached via a 1/8npt to 6mm compression fitting.


----------



## Ali-Jack (16 Oct 2012)

Forgive my ignorance....what's the difference between BSPT and NPT?


----------



## wazuck (16 Oct 2012)

Both are tapered threads which means they will form a leak free seal as long as you use Teflon tape or a sealant liquid. The difference is on has 60 degree threads and the other has 55degree. You could probably screw them together but you wouldn't get the leak free seal.


----------



## Ali-Jack (16 Oct 2012)

Really appreciate the help Wazuck.  So really all i need is....diaposable reg, solenoid valve, metering valve, 1/8 to 6mm compression fitting and I then basically have a reg/solenoid combo suitable for a disposable co2 bottle?  

Do you need any fittings when connecting up a solenoid valve?


----------



## wazuck (16 Oct 2012)

Yes that all looks good. The solenoid again needs to be 1/8 with the correct type to fit to the regulator. It needs to be a 2/2 way normally closed valve. You ideally need one that is of really low wattage as they tend to risk failing If they run too hot. You could also add some elbow fittings to keep the setup more compact. My current setups in working on go like this reg>solenoid>elbow>valve>elbow>check valve>jbj bubble counter. This allows me to keep everything close to the reg and then the last elbow allows it to end facing vertically to mount the bubble counter which comes with the tube fitting. The extra check valve is added to further protect my parts if the valve in the bubble counter fails.


----------



## Ali-Jack (16 Oct 2012)

You're a top bloke Wazuck.  I'll get doing some more research (inbetween supposedly working) and will no boubt come back to you with some questions if i get stuck.   Cheers bud


----------



## wazuck (16 Oct 2012)

No problems. Glad to help. I've been through hours of researching this stuff so I know how much of a headache it can be. Post any parts your thinking about using and look over them for you.


----------



## Ali-Jack (16 Oct 2012)

Real quick question....do you use the burket 6011?  If so, what comp did you get it from?    Been looking online but most places seem to not list a price for it!


----------



## wazuck (16 Oct 2012)

That's the one I intend to use on mine. I'll look up the site when I get a chance. I remember them being around £30.


----------



## wazuck (16 Oct 2012)

I think this is the one. 

http://www.valves-online.co.uk/acatalog ... 63503.html

I need to check the fitting tho as I think G1/8 is a parallel fitting which makes the fitting a little more complex.


----------



## Ali-Jack (16 Oct 2012)

£36 won't break the bank.  If you could check this would be ok for my set up that would be cool.


----------



## wazuck (16 Oct 2012)

Ok it's BSPP so it wouldnt be of much use. It may be best to get it as NPT as I'm not sure they do it in BSPT. I'll go hunting for one. Or another suitable valve.


----------



## wazuck (16 Oct 2012)

Ok I may have found a suitable valve. It's a burkert 6011 NPT from the US. Just need to confirm they will ship it and that the orifice is the correct size and I can order them. If all goes well ill have 3 on the way very soon so will be able to ship you one. It will cost less than the price of the link I showed you.


----------



## Ali-Jack (16 Oct 2012)

Cheers mate.  I'm still researching the whole CO2 thing so will let you know asap if i'm gonna go for that solenoid.  I really appreciate all your help.


----------



## wazuck (16 Oct 2012)

No problem. I'll let you know what the company says about the valve. What parts are you thinking of using?


----------



## Ali-Jack (17 Oct 2012)

I've only just begun thinking about a disposable bottle set up to be honest.  Only got into this tropical fish lark May of this year!!!  I don't like the idea of using a FE, the idea of the handle always being depressed concerns me, plus they take up too much room.  So the 600g disposable bottle option makes sense to me.  I can get them fairly cheaply near me too.  I've been looking at the Sealey disposable regs (the one's with the guage) on ebay, but other than that I've only just begun looking into the other parts needed to build my own disposable reg.  Obviously need a needle valve and I want a solenoid too so i can switch it on and off automatically.    What's the link to the suitable 6011 solenoid you found?


----------



## wazuck (17 Oct 2012)

It was through eBay. Still awaiting a reply to make sure it's the right one. It was around £20 I think, that's before shipping but as I need 2-3 of those valves myself is cover the shipping to this country then let you know the cost to ship it to you. Wont be much tho


----------



## Ali-Jack (17 Oct 2012)

Cheers mate.  So is the Burket brand of solenoid the best?  I found an aquamedic one via the "Cheap pressurised CO2 system DIY guide" thread on here.  Is that one any good?


----------



## wazuck (17 Oct 2012)

Yeah aqua medic are fine. I think they are inline valves tho so they will be connected via two tubes.


----------

